# '06 Strut Rub...again



## Jimf (Oct 22, 2006)

I know this has been discussed to death, but the one bit of information I've not seen.... under optimum conditions, just how much clearance SHOULD there be between the tire and the strut? I have an '06 with stock 17" wheels/tires that had strut rub, an alignment appeared to clear it up, but there is not alot of room tire vs. strut...I'd say 3/4" would be generous. All of you '06 owners...did you 1) Go with the Pedders set-up 2) Go with 18" factory wheels or 3) Go with aftermarket wheels with greater offset. What's the best "cure".


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

I went with the factory 18's. I have not had a problem.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I think all three of those options should work. Although I have an 04, I first got some after market 18" wheels, and that fixed the problem. Sometime later I put on the Pedders Street II package, and I won't be the only one to tell you that it is AWESOME. If you don't have a lot of dough, I think the cheapest option is to go with some after market wheels. If you have more money, get the factory 18s. If you have lots o' dough laying about, then go with the Pedders and you will wonder why you didn't do it long ago (that's just an estimation, I have no idea what factory 18s can be found for).


I thought that they had redesigned the struts on the 06s so that they wouldn't rub?


----------



## Jimf (Oct 22, 2006)

*'06 Struts*

Yes, that's what I thought too, however I had a rub mark on the drivers side strut. Clearance on both sides is a bit scary....even after the alignment. I'm going to go with the Pedders Touring setup. It's alot of $$$, but you can't put a price on peace of mind! Thank's for the replies!


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm running stock 17's with stock BF tires, no rub yet with 20K. I did have to do an alignment after 10K to correct a toe in problem, other than that I'm hoping to up the size only on the rear.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Strut rub is a real problem. Here is a news story about it.

http://www.newsnet5.com/investigatio...00/detail.html


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I had strut rub on my stock 17s, went to stock 18s and haven't had any rub since.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

So If I want to fix this problem too with the Pedders setup..which of their products exactly am I buying and who would I have install them? Can I just go to a suspension shop and will they know what to order?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Best bet is to go with a authorized Pedders dealer, hopefully there's one close to you. I ended up driving for a couple 3 hours and I am glad that I did (not that I think I will ever need it, but I think their warranty only applies if it's installed by an authorized dealer). 

Pedders claims that they only allow people with the highest customer service standards to deal their product, and my experience supports that claim. I used Brian Harris in Slidell, LA, and I couldn't have asked for more. Some of the bearings I needed were listed as back ordered for 2-3 weeks, but my schedule wouldn't have allowed me to get them installed if that was the case (I was moving across the country). They ended up calling around and finding me some elsewhere in dealer stock and had them over nighted. Makes me wish I lived closer so they could be my regular dealer. Again, I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

*tire rub*

I have the stock 17s on my 05 ,,, just over 11,000 miles on it.. no tire rub problems,, but I have heard of problems with the 17s and 18s factory wheels,, I think it is due to the offset in the wheels,, if you want some peace of mind and want to save some hard earned cash, go to an Automotive store like Pepboys or Autozone and get a pair of wheel spacers,,they come in a few different widths,,1/4 inch will be more then enough


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Would 235/45 17 solve the issue ?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

NT91 said:


> Would 235/45 17 solve the issue ?


Probably. I was going to go that route before I got my 18s on my car.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

TR GTO said:


> Probably. I was going to go that route before I got my 18s on my car.


Are these good?

235/45zr 17 Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't know much about those tires. I was going to go with the Dunlop Direzza DZ101s for mine.


----------



## Bertich (Mar 7, 2007)

I have an 06 with the stock 18" wheels. I have just over 10,000 miles, have not had to do an allignement yet and have no evidence of the strut rub.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

It was mostly the 17"s that had the problem, but I have heard a few 18" equipped cars having the problem too.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

So why go with a narrower tire? 

Keep in mind every company sizes there tires differently, a 245/45 BFG may be a little wider than a 245/45 Goodyear or vise versa. The KDWS is one of the wder 245/45 I have seen and I tried many different ones on my old 2003 Mustang GT.

My car is a 2006 with the 17" wheels and there is a little under a 1/4" between my strut and tire. 

Why band aid fix a $30,000 car?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

cody6.0 said:


> Why band aid fix a $30,000 car?


Its that or pay alot out of pocket to fix it since the dealer sure wont.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

*tire rub*



Jimf said:


> I know this has been discussed to death, but the one bit of information I've not seen.... under optimum conditions, just how much clearance SHOULD there be between the tire and the strut? I have an '06 with stock 17" wheels/tires that had strut rub, an alignment appeared to clear it up, but there is not alot of room tire vs. strut...I'd say 3/4" would be generous. All of you '06 owners...did you 1) Go with the Pedders set-up 2) Go with 18" factory wheels or 3) Go with aftermarket wheels with greater offset. What's the best "cure".



You forgot # 4,, just put a wheel spacer on the front,,you can get them at most automotive shops or try Pep Boys or something like that 1/8 th or 1/4 inch will do it


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

if i stick my hand in between the strut and wheel i have about 1/2 inch. how small does that get when your sitting in it or driveing or turning the wheel?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

cody6.0 said:


> So why go with a narrower tire?
> 
> Keep in mind every company sizes there tires differently, a 245/45 BFG may be a little wider than a 245/45 Goodyear or vise versa. The KDWS is one of the wder 245/45 I have seen and I tried many different ones on my old 2003 Mustang GT.
> 
> ...


Because the 245 is wider than Holden intended in the first place, but GM probably got a good deal on a truckload of 245s for the 17s.


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

So it looks to me that the 18" wheels are ok? I got the 18" with mine and I have been checking about once a week or so and have seen no rub. Mabye if that is the fix GM should upgrade customer cars with 18


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

*suprise*

Had my 06 with 7500 miles on odometer inspected today and what a suprise tire rub with both struts with the left side leaking oil.While on a lift there is only a quarter of an inch between them.Taking the car back thursday and see what they will do about it.So 18,s don,t cure the problem


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

sparky said:


> Had my 06 with 7500 miles on odometer inspected today and what a suprise tire rub with both struts with the left side leaking oil.While on a lift there is only a quarter of an inch between them.Taking the car back thursday and see what they will do about it.So 18,s don,t cure the problem


Certain cars with 18s will rub still, but at least on mine, the little more added space from the 18s instead of the 17s solved my rubbing problem.


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

How close is the inside of your tire to the strut,just wondering.I was talking to a wheel aligment guy and he told me a 1 degree increase in camber would realy change the way the car handles and this is what some dealers are doing to correct the problem.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

With the car on the ground and even with the wheel cranked I still have about a half an inch from the strut. With the stock 17s the tire was resting against the strut with the wheel turned.


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

With my car on the ground I can just get my finger between the strut and tire


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok now you guys got me all stressed out. I do not have a lift but I just went out got under the car and looked, I can just kind of get my finger in-between 
but I did see that the tire still has those little pointy things on the inside and do not see any signs of rubbing on the tire.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

If you don't see signs of rubbing and you can't find marks on the strut, I'd say you're ok. There are cars that didn't have problems too.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

The clearance between the tire and strut shouldn't change with wheels turned straight on the ground or off the ground.

The hub is fixed to the strut and they both rotate and raise/lower as one. 

Most strut rub is from aligning a car with failed strut bushings.


You shpuldn't have to add the ugly 18" wheels to fix this issue.


----------



## huntermech (Dec 10, 2007)

I have an 05 and recently put 4 goodyear 245/40Z18's F1 tires and a day later had drivers front rub while turning. Had the dealer do and alignment check...checks good.
They said that the tires were too big. The tires that had been replaced were Goodyear GS D3's of the same size and I didnt have any tire rub the three years I had them on the car.....anyone have suggestions???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The strut problem is prevalent with 45 not 40 widths. This is the first I heard of 40's having a strut rub problem particularly 18". 18" isn't too big for the car scores of guys have them on. I am wondering, are the tires grossly overfilled with air? Even so, the 40's should give you plenty of clearance. That alignment checks out as ok. :confused Other than your struts being out of whack, the only other thing I can think of would be a balance problem on the front tires, but you'd feel it. Measure the width of the tire to confirm it is a 40?


----------



## huntermech (Dec 10, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The strut problem is prevalent with 45 not 40 widths. This is the first I heard of 40's having a strut rub problem particularly 18". 18" isn't too big for the car scores of guys have them on. I am wondering, are the tires grossly overfilled with air? Even so, the 40's should give you plenty of clearance. That alignment checks out as ok. :confused Other than your struts being out of whack, the only other thing I can think of would be a balance problem on the front tires, but you'd feel it. Measure the width of the tire to confirm it is a 40?


I'll check my tire pressure and the width. it's strange.....it just rubs the left front, I've looked at all the tires and no other rub was noted. Thanks for the info dude!!


----------

